# Starten von WinCC über Desktop icon???



## KNEFI (25 September 2009)

Hallo liebe gemeinde!!!!

Ich würde gerne mein WinCC projekt über ein Desktop icon starten. Es soll mich dann direkt in die Runtime bringen nicht in den Explorer.

Ist das irgendwie mit hilfe einer bat oder exe datei möglich ???
Hat das schon einer mal gemacht???

bitte da um Hilfe oder ideen...

P.s Ich kenne die möglichkeit WinCC in den Autostart zu bringen aber ich möchte es doch gerne über einen eigenen Button Starten.


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2009)

KNEFI schrieb:


> P.s Ich kenne die möglichkeit WinCC in den Autostart zu bringen aber ich möchte es doch gerne über einen eigenen Button Starten.


Na dann,
genau die Verknüpfung, die Du im Autostart-Ordner/Menü hast: Kopieren
und auf dem Desktop: Einfügen. Ferddisch!

Gruß Harald


----------



## KNEFI (25 September 2009)

*re*

Hallo

mmh das is aber nich so einfach sonst hätte ich das auch schon so gemacht! wenn du WinCC in den Autostart versetzt muss du das projekt immer eintragen und ob du es in den Autostart rein oder wieder rausnehmen möchtest... außerdem bedeuted das nur das diese datein (Projekt) beim nächsten hochfahren automatisch gestartet wir und nicht bei Knopfdruck wie ich das gerne hätte....


----------



## PN/DP (25 September 2009)

Also geht es Dir eigentlich darum, mit Deinem Desktop-Icon *die WinCC-Runtime mit einem
ganz bestimmten Projekt zu starten*, egal welches Projekt Du vorher bearbeitet/getestet hast?
Eventuell willst Du sogar mehrere Start-Icons für verschiedene Projekte haben?

Da gibt es bestimmt auch eine Lösung, die mir aber jetzt leider nicht einfällt.
Vielleicht kann Dir jemand anders helfen.

Gruß Harald


----------



## marlob (25 September 2009)

Wenn du dein Projekt in den Autostart einfügst und dann den Link auf den Desktop kopierst, wie PN/DP schon gesagt hat, kannst du ja anschliessend den Link aus dem Autostartordner löschen.


----------



## Kai (25 September 2009)

KNEFI schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mein WinCC projekt über ein Desktop icon starten. Es soll mich dann direkt in die Runtime bringen nicht in den Explorer.
> 
> Ist das irgendwie mit hilfe einer bat oder exe datei möglich ???
> Hat das schon einer mal gemacht???


 
Das Thema hatten wir hier schon einmal:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=17856

Gruß Kai


----------



## KNEFI (30 September 2009)

Hallo Kai

Ich habe mir den alten thread mal angesehen und versucht es nachzumachen. Leider mit geringem erfolg.
vllt kannst du mir noch einmal auf die sprünge helfen.

1. Suche mir meine Gewünschte exe aus und mache eine Desktop Verknüpfung

2. Bei dieser Verknüpfung gehe ich auf eigenschaften/Verknüpfung und gebe dann im "Ziel" den Pfad des Autostarts und den des zu startenden Programmes an mit den entsprechenden Attributen (Sprache usw)???

Habe ich vllt irgendwelche Schritte Vergessen??

Ich habe es zumindest so gemacht und es hat nicht funktioniert.
meine WinCC version ist auch schon etwas neuer V7.0 + SP1


----------



## jack911 (16 Juni 2010)

KNEFI schrieb:


> Hallo Kai
> 
> Ich habe mir den alten thread mal angesehen und versucht es nachzumachen. Leider mit geringem erfolg.
> vllt kannst du mir noch einmal auf die sprünge helfen.
> ...



Hallo,
ist zwar alles schon etwas älter hier aber trotzdem:

An die AutoStartRT.exe müssen noch Projektpfad und die Startparameter übergeben werden...

C:\Program Files\Siemens\WinCC\bin\AutoStartRT.exe D:\DeinProjekt\DeinProjekt.mcp /Activ:yes /LANG=DEU /EnableBreak:yes

Und dann gibt es noch ein Problem:

C:\Program Files\... muss durch C:\PROGRA~1\ ersetzt werden... 
Wie es sich mit C:\Programme\... verhält kann ich momentan leider nicht testen


Einfach Desktop - Rechtsclick - neue Verknüpfung erstellen - und reinkopieren (natürlich an DEINEN Projektpfad und WinCC Installationspfad anpassen)

Grüße


----------

